# Early James Keiller Marmalade Jar?



## IrishBob (May 25, 2016)

Hi Folks, New member here. I’m trying to figure out the date of this Keiller Marmalade jar. I can’t find any similar ones online. From my research I discovered that the company was established in 1797 and became “James Keiller and Sons” in 1828. Does the fact that “and sons” is missing from my jar mean that it is an early jar... pre-1828? If so, is this rare? Collectable?


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 25, 2016)

Huh, that's an interesting one, I've never seen that version before.  It'd definitely not from before 1828, I would guess that it falls somewhere in the 1880-1950 date range (British bottles are really difficult to figure out sometimes).  Personally I get a 1930's vibe from it.  Since the normal Keiller jars seem to have ranged the 19th century to today with roughly the same design, it's possible that at some point they decided to redesign their jar, and then switched back to the old design when the new one wasn't popular.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 26, 2016)

Try contacting Allen at the British Bottle Review Magazine in the U.K. as he will know exactly how old it is....Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 26, 2016)

Something about the use of "original" makes me think of a commemorative issue. Like maybe a 1997, 200 year thing. That's just me though.


----------

